

Sir Ken Robinson: Why Should You Care About Creativity? - gatsby
http://mixergy.com/sir-ken-robinson-interview/

======
jessor
I love this man.

Highly recommended:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_crea...](http://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_creativity.html)
(2006)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/sir_ken_robinson_bring_on_the_revol...](http://www.ted.com/talks/sir_ken_robinson_bring_on_the_revolution.html)
(2010)

~~~
derwiki
He also has a book: [http://www.amazon.com/Element-Finding-Passion-Changes-
Everyt...](http://www.amazon.com/Element-Finding-Passion-Changes-
Everything/dp/0143116738/)

------
JonathanFields
Love Robinson's insights about creativity being a process, not an event, and
it being available in different formats to everyone.

Also, the notion that we each tend toward certain creative roles, using the
example of Keith Richards creating opening riffs, then handing off the melody,
speaks to the sometimes highly-compartmentalized nature of the process and
maybe even the existence of certain innate creative preferences. Very cool
interview.

Robinson's book is a great read, too.

------
iampims
Probably the most interesting mixergy interview so far. Great job Andrew.

~~~
michaelhart
Not probably, it definitely is. Sir Ken Robinson is amazingly brilliant, and
his value for creativity is revolutionary. Creativity defines the world we
live in. He defines creativity as "the process of coming up with original
ideas that have value." Just think about that. Everything in the world that we
use and take for granted is the result of some creative person somewhere
taking a risk. The importance of creativity is the most undervalued
characteristic of people in the world. We focus more on SAT and ACT scores,
both of which are only a fraction as important.

~~~
derefr
It's not _under_ -valued, it's _non_ -valued. As in, it's impossible to attach
a value to someone's creativity, because, as far as anyone has been able to
determine, it's not quantifiable. You can't hire with "creative" as a criteria
unless you can create some sort of test that will accept creative people and
reject non-creative people. Since there is no such test, we don't bother to
look for it when hiring, and thus don't build businesses that _depend_ on
their employees to _be_ creative, because they haven't been filtered as such.

~~~
michaelhart
The ultimate test? Work with them.

------
civilian
I wish his voice wasn't so annoying...

